# Jack Ross Ammo out of business?



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I placed an order for some remanufactured 9mm on June 6th, they said it would take about a month. I called a couple weeks later to double my order and spoke with a live person who was very helpful. I just tried to get to my account to check the status and I cannot get in, even when I reset the password. They also took down their Facebook page, and when I call both phone numbers I get busy signals or full voicemail messages. I heard from a member on a local forum, as well as many other forums listed on a google search, that they are having the same issue. I'm about ready to call my CC company to dispute the charge.

Any information out there?


----------

